# Weather radio powered by 12vdc???



## jontwork (Apr 6, 2010)

I have been searching everywhere for a decent weather radio that utilizes S.A.M.E. technology and can be powered continuously by 12VDC. I want to use it both in my motorhome, home and as a portable if I have to do it.
I can not find a 12VDC powered unit. 
Anyone know of one?
Thanks.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Would something like this work?
Weather Radios - Midland Weather Radios - Midland WR300 S.A.M.E. Weather/All Hazards Alert Monitor with AM/FM Radio

If you want to use it portable, you'll have to switch to batteries other then a 12v car battery.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Would these solar-powered units work for you?

Emergency, Wind-up, Dynamo & Solar Flashlights, Radios & Lanterns

In particular this one: http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/dyn...saster-radio-with-solar-am-fm-sw-weather.html


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

have you tried looking on Buy 12 Volt Color LCD TV's - 12 Volt Refrigerators - 12 Volt Appliances - Trucker GPS Supplies & Accessories ?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I got mine at Radioshack, they have lots of them.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

ive got a midland base camp radio i got from the C Crane co.....works of of ac/dc and has a dynamo...its always on it the pantry.....regardless of what power it has going to it

C. Crane Company - Midland Base Camp Radio (XT511) - Toll Free (800) 522-8863


----------



## KI4DFC (Nov 20, 2010)

Eton makes a great looking solar/battery/dyno AM/FM/Weather Radio. It is the Eton Scorpion. It has a carabiner, so I thought it could ride on the outside of my pack and get charged by the sun at the same time.

Product Card


----------

